# Emt



## bpmull (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm signing up for the EMT-B class soon and I was wondering if this is going to improve my chances of getting on the job. Does Civil Service give any points for this? Or could a department say "we want the top CS canidates that are EMT certified for interviews."? 

I'm also willing to volunteer at my local FD as an EMT. Is this even possible? If it is, would it help me eventually get on with the PD?


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

I do believe it's points. And in any interview it's a positive attribute. Especially if you do work as an EMT such as with you fire dept.


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

There are no added points for being an EMT.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

Correct, no added points on the test. You are listed as an EMT on the Civil Circus list, and if one of your towns requested an all EMT list you'd be on it. I have never heard of a town doing so anytime recently, at least in eastern MA. However, it definitely looks good on the resume, is useful in the field, and some departments kick you some extra dough for it (I get 4.5%), not too shabby.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Most small towns that only have Volunteer EMS look really Highly upon being an EMT because you are first onscene 99% of the time.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Any civil service police department that runs the ambulance, or has a on call fire department can request emt certifications for police officers. Other than that fire departmetns rely heavy on them, as paramedic training is expensive.


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

It's a good idea. At the very least if you are up against someone and all other things are equal it might be the tiebreaker. If you go to a good program you will learn a lot and know exactly what to do in a medical emergency.

I would suggest taking the course at a community college so that you get 6 credits towards a CJ degree. If you already have a degree you can still claim extra college credits on promotional exams. Being an EMT also gives you one point towards training and experience on the promo exams.

If you get on the job it will make your first responder training in the academy a piece of cake and a lot of departments do pay incentives. We get a single check every year - I think we are up to about $1300.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

bluesamurai22 said:


> It's a good idea. At the very least if you are up against someone and all other things are equal it might be the tiebreaker. If you go to a good program you will learn a lot and know exactly what to do in a medical emergency.
> 
> I would suggest taking the course at a community college so that you get 6 credits towards a CJ degree. If you already have a degree you can still claim extra college credits on promotional exams. Being an EMT also gives you one point towards training and experience on the promo exams.
> 
> If you get on the job it will make your first responder training in the academy a piece of cake and a lot of departments do pay incentives. We get a single check every year - I think we are up to about $1300.


I know exactly what to do at a medical emergency and Im not an emt........make sure the ambulance beats you to the call!


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

7MPOC said:


> I know exactly what to do at a medical emergency and Im not an emt........make sure the ambulance beats you to the call!


"ABC" = *A*mbulance *B*efore *C*rusier


----------

